# MAC - To The Beach - May 10



## Janice (Feb 9, 2010)

Place all your *To The Beach* swatches and product photographs in this thread - please ensure that your images are clear, in focus and as colour-accurate as possible! For the sake of clarity, I ask that official product images and swatches (those that you would find on a mailer postcard, sourced from MAC or posted on the official MAC website) are not posted in this thread.

Please remember that Specktra has a posting guideline that all posted images be no wider than 640 pixels or higher than 800 pixels - if your image is any larger than that, please make a text link to the image instead.






This thread is for pictures only.  Please keep all chatter and questions within the *To The Beach* discussion thread. 
For official product images, release dates, prices and full collection information, please refer to the *From our Lips* colour story thread.


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Feb 9, 2010)

Some photos and swatches of the items being repromoted. 
I really couldn't get Golden Bronzing Powder to show up on my skin (NC40) :S 

*Hipness Blush*




*Refined Golden Bronzing Powder*




*131 Brush*




*Sun Rush Lustre Drops*




*Golden Bronzing Powder*





















Only photo where you can kind of see *Golden Bronzer*


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Feb 9, 2010)

Thought I'd throw this one in as well seeing as it shows the packaging....

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BeautyPsycho* 

 
_



_


----------



## Susanne (Feb 10, 2010)

*Bronzing Powder Refined Golden*






*Eyeshadow Humid*






*Eyeshadow Shimmermoss*


----------



## lara (Feb 10, 2010)

Bio Green
Vex
Scarab
Sprout
Steamy
Springtime Skipper
Mink & Sable
Early Lawn
Overgrown
*Humid*
Wondergrass
Pagan


----------



## Zantedge (Feb 10, 2010)

on paler than NW15 skin, natural (cloudy) light, no base, no flash.

*Humid* e/s







*Shimmermoss* e/s


----------



## caramel_geek (Feb 11, 2010)

Comparison of *Humid* with other e/s and pigments.

NC20, indoor lighting, no flash.
swatched dry, Too Faced Shadow Insurance as base.






Comparison of *Shimmermoss* with other e/s.

NC20, indoor lighting, no flash.
swatched dry, Too Faced Shadow Insurance as base.


----------



## iheartmakeup (Mar 13, 2010)

Marine Life! Mine is just in the pan. I think the green packaging looks awesome though! Can't wait to see it IRL 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yes, there is overspray.

Before:





After:





Swatches-
Top-Bottom: Pink, Coral, Mixed Together





Less heavily swatched:


----------



## kittykit (Apr 2, 2010)

*Shimmermoss*, second colour on row #1.
*Humid*, first colour on the row #2.


----------



## Kirsty (Apr 3, 2010)

Refined Golden - Bronzing powder swatched on NC15 skin. 
1st heavily then 2nd blended.











Flash





No Flash





It looks muddy on very fair skin. You could probably only use it as a contour.


----------



## partymartyw (Apr 3, 2010)

Hipness on NC20 skin.  love it!


----------



## dopista (Apr 6, 2010)

Swatches on NC42 skin


----------



## Leila_Lei (Apr 12, 2010)

THE TOTE!!!! (100% cotton btw)

I also included a pic in comparison to a Lipglass...this thing is huge!


----------



## AudreyNicole (Apr 14, 2010)

Thanks Erine!


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Apr 14, 2010)

One more from erine from the colour collections thread..


----------



## Susanne (Apr 15, 2010)

*Thank you, Erin!*

firespot and red brick next to firecracker, and rated r next to sweet & punchy.


----------



## LeeleeBell (Apr 15, 2010)

*shimmermoss eyeshadow*


----------



## Princesa Livia (Apr 25, 2010)

*Refined Golden* bronzer, *Humid *eyeshadow,* Thrills *lipstick, *Hipness* blush, *130* brush

Swatches on NC30 skin:

*Thrills, Humid, Refined Golden, Hipness*:










*Dainty, Hipness*:





*Fresh Salmon, Lollipop Loving, Thrills*










Hope this helps guys~!


----------



## Ejka (May 1, 2010)

My haul





Firecracker vs. Hot, hot, hot (LE SCF)





Firecracker top, HHH bottom (both over UDPP)





Sand&Sun





Sand&Sun, HHH, Firecracker





Hipness, RP pink side, RP all colours - swatched heavily










Beach Bronze creme bronzer - applied heavily than gradually sheered out





in the second pic the sparkles are more evident





All pics taken on NC/NW 15 skin


----------



## MRV (May 2, 2010)

I've got them!
http://macarita.kuvat.fi/kuvat/To&#3...oThe+Beach.jpg
Above: Shimmermoss, Sweet&Punchy, below: Firecracker, Sand&Sun (in sunlight)
http://macarita.kuvat.fi/kuvat/To%20...ach/TtB_es.jpg
Above: Sweet&Punchy, Firecracker, below: Sand&Sun, Shimmermoss
http://macarita.kuvat.fi/kuvat/To%20...ch/TtB_es2.jpg
Marine Life
http://macarita.kuvat.fi/kuvat/To%20...MarineLife.jpg
Above Thrills, below Flurry on Fun
http://macarita.kuvat.fi/kuvat/To%20...lurryOnFun.JPG
Left to right: Flurry on Fun, Thrills, Firecracker, Sweet&Punchy, Sand&Sun, Float on By, Rosemary&Thyme
http://macarita.kuvat.fi/kuvat/To%20...B_swatches.JPG


----------



## *JJ* (May 3, 2010)

nude rose (left) vs. lazy day (right)

life's a breeze, lazy day, easy lounger


----------



## ZoZo (May 4, 2010)

I fuond some pictures in the net..






















Left: Lipstick *Fun Bathing* (Cremesheen)
Middle: Lipstick *Lazy Day* (Lustre)
Right: Lipglass *Flurry of Fun*






*



*

*Hipness* Coral with pearl (Repromote from Fafi)
*Get-Away Bronze *Mid-tone suntan








all the swatches together



source: blusherine.blogspot.com


----------



## kittykit (May 5, 2010)

Get-Away Bronze blush


----------



## miss_primer (May 5, 2010)

http://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x...o/P1040614.jpg

This not my image. Credit goes to anonymous-beautyholic.blogspot.com


----------



## InspiredBlue (May 6, 2010)

Lipsticks in the left column: BeachBound, Thrills, FunBathing, Lazy Day
Eyeshadows in the right column: Firecracker, Sand & Sun, Sweet & Punchy, Float on By eye kohl.




Firecracker, Sand & Sun, Sweet & Punchy, Float on By




BeachBound, Thrills, FunBathing, Lazy Day




Lipglasses: Splashing, Easy Lounger, Flurry of Fun

This is my sisters hand, I'd say she's NC15-ish.


----------



## larababyx (May 7, 2010)

JUST GOT THESE IN THE POST TODAY ! (Y)
text links cos they were too big - sorry !

hipness blush , flurry of fun lipglass ,sweet and punchy e/s in packaging

http://i746.photobucket.com/albums/x...x/SN151237.jpg

hipness blush , flurry of fun lipglass ,sweet and punchy e/s in packaging in diffrent light
http://i746.photobucket.com/albums/x...x/SN151233.jpg

sweet and punchy e/s and swatch on finger
http://i746.photobucket.com/albums/x...x/SN151232.jpg

hipness blush , flurry of fun lipglass ,sweet and punchy e/s swatches on hand !  ( bit blurry sorry ! )
http://i746.photobucket.com/albums/x...x/SN151234.jpg


----------



## Misoxx (May 7, 2010)

On the left, from the top: Lazy Day Lipstick (heavy), Lazy Day lipstick (less heavy) and Easy Lounger Lipglass


----------



## NatalieMT (May 7, 2010)

Here a couple of photos I took of the products I bought! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




First up Marine Life -






Then L-R Lazy Day and Beachbound l/s -


----------



## Misoxx (May 8, 2010)

Comparison of Lazy Day Lipstick (Described by MAC as Light Dirty Blue Pink, Lustre) and Viva Glam Gaga (Light Blue Pink, Lustre);

Both, in my opinion, are very different, Gaga is more, lets say 'electric' than Lazy Day. Photographed in natural light, but there is a bit of 'glare' but you can tilt your screen back a little to help 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








L-R: Viva Glam Gaga, Lazy Day





T-B: Lazy Day, Viva Glam Gaga





L-R: Lazy Day, Viva Glam Gaga





L-R: Lazy Day, Viva Glam Gaga

Also here are lip swatches of Lazy Day;

Natural lips. (v.pigmented 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) (below)





Lazy Day with nothing else on my lips. (below)





Lazy Day with lips nuded out with chromographic pencil NC15-NW20. (below)





Hope that helps!


----------



## cky (May 8, 2010)

Lip swatches on very pigmented lips




Beachbound (Glaze)




Lazy day (Lustre)




Marine life highlighter




Anticlockwise: Marine life, Hipness, Easy Lounger, Lazy day, Beachbound




On NC20 (L to R): Hipness, Tesco All about face


----------



## Anitacska (May 9, 2010)

Comparison photos for those confused about whether Hipness, Ripe Peach and Marine Life are similar (also included Instant Chic). Hope this helps.






Top row: Marine Life, Hipness, Bottom row: Instant Chic, Ripe Peach​ 





Marine Life, Hipness​ 





Hipness, Ripe Peach​ 





Top row: 2 shades of Marine Life
Bottom row: Instant Chic, Hipness, darker side of Ripe Peach, Ripe Peach mixed up






Left side: Marine Life (light and dark side)
Right side (top to bottom): Ripe Peach mixed up, Ripe Peach dark side, Hipness, Instant Chic


----------



## banana1234 (May 9, 2010)

Sweet and Punchy





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Instant Chic, Hipness, Ripe peach (both sides) L-R





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Hot hot hot and Firecracker L-R





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Anitacska (May 10, 2010)

Comparison swatches between Dainty and Hipness. Hope it's helpful to some of you. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Dainty (L), Hipness (R) under artifical light (no flash)






Dainty (L), Hipness (R) in natural light (dusk) with flash


----------



## Guinevere (May 10, 2010)

pics are clickable!!


----------



## banana1234 (May 11, 2010)

bitter, sweet and punchy, lucky green, bitter with lucky green on top L-R







lucky green is greener, much greener when swatched side by side, but i  swear on my eye yesterday, it was difficult to tell, the bitter and  lucky green mix is pretty darn close 

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

ALL SWATCHED HEAVILY
hipness, coralista, instant chic L-R
below is benefit sugarbomb

IMO the shimmer in coralista makes it much lighter than hipness, but in the pan, they are quite close, on skin is totally different





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

more swatches!!

L-R
Instant Chic, Coral Crepe, Ripe peach, Hipness heavy, hipness light





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Hipness heavy, Hipness light





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Susanne (May 12, 2010)

*Thank you, Erin!*










firecracker, humid, sand & sun, shimmermoss, sweet & punchy






get-away bronze, hipness, float on by, rosemary & thyme, life's a breeze, temperature rising






beachbound, funbathing, lazy day, thrills






easy lounger, flurry of fun, splashing







beach bronze, weekend


----------



## mmc5 (May 12, 2010)

Eventually tracked down the sold-out Marine Life High-Light Powder!
Click to enlarge;












and so sparkly with flash


----------



## kittykit (May 12, 2010)

Hipness next to Nars Deep Throat


----------



## banana1234 (May 12, 2010)

Eyeliner comparison
Above Undercurrent
Below L-R UD Deviant, UD Electric, Float on By, UD Covet





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

who ever said float on by is parrot in liner form was right

Lazy Day l/s, Rosemary and Thyme, Firecracker Top, Sand and Sun Bottom, Eyeliner comparison on right as above





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## PinkBasset (May 12, 2010)

L-R: Coral (PRO), Sand&Sun, Samoa Silk, Peppier






Bronze Body Oil heavily and blended





L-R: Parrot e/s, Float On By, Artistic License, Minted, Urban Decay Deviant









L-R: Beach Bound, Sunsational, Pleasureseeker, Front Lit





Flurry of Fun. Photos don't do justice to this, it is much more interesting in person, I couldn't capture the beautiful green/blue/violet shimmer it has.


----------



## Anitacska (May 13, 2010)

My second haul from TTB 







Beach Bronze, Firecracker, Flurry of Fun, Funbathing






Funbathing (looks purpleish on me when it's actually bronw in the tube!), Flurry of Fun, Firecracker, Beach Bronze (blended out)

For reference I wear MSFN in Light Medium / Medium


----------



## mmc5 (May 13, 2010)

More pics (the rest of my mac order). Click to enlarge;











































































swatches in different lighting (note; c-thru lipglass shown from pret a papier collection)


----------



## PinkBasset (May 14, 2010)

Here is more comparison pictures 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Beachbound left, Sunsonic right









Packaging - To The Beach on top, Neo-Scifi on bottom


----------



## annielise (May 14, 2010)

Scorcher





Scorcher










Firecracker, Sweet & Punchy





Firecracker, Sweet & Punchy





Lazy Day, Funbathing










Temperature Rising










Humid





Shimmermoss





Refined Golden





Cream Bronzer in Weekend





Get-away Bronze





Hipness blush (from Fafi)





Hipness










Sun Rush Lustre Drops





Sun Rush 





Sun Rush blended





T-B: Rosemary and Thyme, Float on By










L-R: Float On By, Rosemary & Thyme





Bronze Body Oil


----------



## M!$$_BLinG (May 14, 2010)




----------



## nunu (May 15, 2010)

Otherwordly and Get away bronze





Left Otherwordly, Right Get Away Bronze


----------



## Shoegal-fr (May 16, 2010)

Packaging...







Firecracker eyeshadow and Marine Life Highlight powder






Sweet and Punchy eyeshadow


----------



## Leila_Lei (May 17, 2010)

Part 1 of my TTB haul


----------



## bumblebees24 (May 18, 2010)




----------



## KarlaSugar (May 18, 2010)

Clouds prevented me from finishing (lips, luminizers), but I'll go back for the rest. Also, I did the blushes and bronzers first light, then heavy (which is why there are two pictures of each).  I probably could have done the blushes lighter-still.


----------



## Moppi (May 18, 2010)

Lazy Day





Rosemary & Thyme


----------



## only1angel (May 18, 2010)

Mutiny, Shimmermoss, UD Shattered (in natural lighting)








Here are the three in bright lighting. (You can definitely see the difference in daylight- Shimmermoss is more green and Shattered is more blue)


----------



## ci.italy (May 18, 2010)

http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_sqKoYrble2...a+00.53.28.png
Splashing Lipglass


----------



## Ladyvirtuous (May 19, 2010)

These are from Erin's (erine1881) swatches. I'm just doing a comparison between MAC's Rated R e/s and MAC Sweet and Punchy e/s







MAC Sweet and Punchy (the far right)


----------



## Luiza_T (May 20, 2010)

*Lipsticks *(Thrills, Fun Bathing, Lazy Day + Viva Glam Gaga for comparison):

Without flash:






With flash:






Swatches with flash (From left to right - Thrills, Fun Bathing, Lazy Day, Viva Glam Gaga):






*Eyeshadows *(Sand & Sun, Sweet & Punchy, Firecracker + Arena and Hot Hot Hot for comparison):

Without flash:






With flash:






Swatches (From left to right: Sweet & Punchy, Arena, Sand & Sun, Firecracker, Hot Hot Hot):


----------



## zerin (May 22, 2010)

​



​


----------



## bis (May 22, 2010)

Not my camera, so excuse the blurry pictures. Done in sun and shade.

Blooming Lovely, Lazy Day, Viva Glam Gaga





Rose Romance vs Lazy Day





Flurry of Fun vs Smile, Temperature Rising (sun/shade)








Flurry of Fun over Temperature Rising 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (blurry, I know)







English Accents, Splashing, Eclectic Edge










Tealo,  Undercurrent, Float On By






Sweet&Punchy and Sharp





Beach Bronze in sun/shade


----------



## chickatthegym (May 22, 2010)

Firecracker, Sand and Sun, Sweet & Punchy, Humid
Bottom: Sharp


----------



## shontay07108 (May 22, 2010)

Thrills





Flurry of Fun





Fun Bathing





Top: Thrills, Fun Bathing, Flurry of Fun, Sun Rush unblended/blended
Bottom: Marine Life top/bottom/mixed, Naked pigment





Same order


----------



## BosSy (May 23, 2010)

Yes Flurry of Fun deserves more than 3 pictures! I tried to get the pink and teal shine in the pictures. 









The packaging; eyeshadow packaging is lighter and cream bronzer + marine  life + blushes are in the darker green packaging (pretty true to colour)


----------



## Susanne (May 24, 2010)

*Blush Hipness, Bronzing Powder Refined Golden*
*e/s Firecracker, e/s Sweet & Punchy*
*l/s Lazy Day*

















*e/s Firecracker, e/s Sweet & Punchy*






*Refined Golden, Hipness*






*To The Beach, Neo Sci-Fi*











*Neo Sci-Fi, Manish Arora, To The Beach*


----------



## lenchen (May 25, 2010)

MAC To the beach on NC50 skin
left to right: humid, sweet and punchy, shimmermoss, and marine Life.
top: float on my eye kohl, and splashing lipglass.





left: shimmermoss, marine life: darker side close up


----------



## LeeleeBell (May 27, 2010)

Hipness Blush

NC20ish for reference

I LOVE it...Left is applied lightly, Right is swatched heavily over a concealer


----------



## MUALindsay (May 27, 2010)

Row 1: Superflash! & Totally Bang!
Row 2: Shimmermoss, Lucky Green & Rated R
Row 3: NC15/NW20 Pencil, Soft Ochre, Coral Crepe, Greengrease
Row 3: Beachbound, Lazy Day & Thrills
On sides: Golden & Beach Bronze








Lucky Green vs. Rated R


----------



## murflegirl (May 27, 2010)

Flurry of Fun lipglass--I feel like it's the one of the most unique products in the entire collection. 

http://i26.photobucket.com/albums/c1...l/IMG_1221.jpg

And then on my lips. 
I'm NW20 and not wearing any other makeup.

http://i26.photobucket.com/albums/c1...l/IMG_1222.jpg


----------



## obscuria (May 27, 2010)

Hipness blush on NC30ish skin, heavy application


----------



## MUALindsay (May 27, 2010)

Top Row: Hipness and Marine Life 
Middle Row: Easy Lounger, Flurry of Fun and Splashin 
Bottom: Firecracker, Sand & Sun and Sweet & Punchy 
Left Side: Life's a Breeze and Temperature Rising 
Right Side: Rosemary & Thyme and Float on By




Flurry of Fun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Lucky Green vs. Sweet & Punchy vs. Rated R


----------



## sleepyhead (May 27, 2010)

all taken under direct sunlight (outdoor)


























close up of flurry of fun


----------



## soco210 (May 27, 2010)

MARINE LIFE vs RIPE PEACH






Top - Ripe Peach, Bottom - Marine Life


----------



## devin (May 27, 2010)

Comparison pics for sweet & punchy. Sweet & punchy and MAC rated r are just about the exact same color. You have to look really hard to see that sweet & punchy may be just a tad lighter! I used chartru paint as a base.






Left to right top row, bottom row:
Stars Makeup Haven fireflies, MAC rated r, sweet & punchy
eyepopping, lucky green, fresh green mix


----------



## peachsuns (May 28, 2010)

In Synch and True Babe are from previous collections.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sorry for the typo in the image.


----------



## ICandi (May 28, 2010)

Swatches on NC50 skin with flash


----------



## BellaGemma (May 28, 2010)

Swatches from MAC To the Beach collection on nc37-40, C4 skin (NARS Sheer Glow Barcelona/Syracuse or MUFE HD 128, MUFE Mat Velvet 35):​ 




_MAC Firecracker, Sand and Sun, Sable ; MAC Thrills lipstick_​ 



_*1st column* : WnW Vanity Palette beige, MAC Firecracker, MAC Soft Flower (LE Ungaro)_
_*2nd column* : MAC Modest Tone (LE N Collection), MAC Sand and Sun, MAC Brule_
_*3rd column* : MAC Sable, Mythology, Antiqued, Sally Girl single in Beige_
_*4th column* : MAC Thrills lipstick, Sally Girl single in Beige_​ 



_*1st column *: WnW single in Penny, MAC Shimmermoss, MAC Paradisco_
_*2nd column* : WnW Vanity Palette beige, MAC Firecracker, MAC Soft Flower (LE Ungaro)_
_*3rd column* : MAC Modest Tone (LE N Collection), MAC Sand and Sun, MAC Brule_
_*4th column* : MAC Sable, Mythology, Antiqued, Sally Girl single in Beige_
_*5th column* : MAC Thrills lipstick, Sally Girl single in Beige_​ 
_Make Me Under



_​


----------



## GlamQueen21 (May 28, 2010)




----------



## michelle79 (May 28, 2010)

Thrills & Flurry of Fun on top (NC43-ish skintone)

with flash:






without flash:


----------



## luhly4 (May 28, 2010)

same order as above.


----------



## ButterflyDior77 (May 28, 2010)

Marine Life!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




True to color : Marine Life in all its glory!


----------



## StarrySim (May 28, 2010)

*Lazy Day lipstick - comparison swatches*


----------



## Karen_B (May 29, 2010)

Flurry of Fun over 3 different lipsticks - but beware, it was very hard to capture the teal glittery effects of FoF on camera. Looks much better in real life, especially over Crosswires.


----------



## RayannaBanana (Jun 1, 2010)

It kind of reminds me of Sunbasque a bit. Definitely more blush then bronzer even on me.


----------



## SUMM3RxBABii (Jun 1, 2010)

Swatches of Hipness and Marine Life on NC42 skin

BTW...the seahorse golden layer is VERY thin. One touch and you already see the pink under it.


----------



## peachsuns (Jun 2, 2010)

I compared Splashing with my other pink glosses. Initially I was going to skip this, but glad that I didn't.


----------



## mssally (Jun 2, 2010)

Comparing some similar colors to Lazy Day....


----------



## Camnagem (Jun 2, 2010)

Lazy Day l/s with: Fun Fun, Nude Rose, Prive', Creme Cup, Speed Dial, Colour Crafted.

Inner arm (super pale) swatches, NW15/20 skin.


----------



## StarrySim (Jun 2, 2010)

I'm just trying my hand at doing swatches, so here's another one of Lazy Day


----------



## peachsuns (Jun 3, 2010)

Here is another swatch with Lazy Day. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Here is a swatch of lip pencils. This image shows Temperature Rising better than my previous one.


----------



## Camnagem (Jun 3, 2010)

Easy Lounger l/g with: Virgin Kiss, Baby Sparks, Beaute.

Hand swatches, NW15/20 skin.


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (Jun 3, 2010)

I did a comparison swacth between Stereo Rose MSF and Marine Life. The pic isn't the best but my camera ran out of batteries so I couldn't take more pictures..


----------



## peachsuns (Jun 4, 2010)

Get-Away Bronze and Prim Proper comparison.
Both swatched heavily to show the colors. P&P is rosy. GAB is coppery. 





Marine Life (coral part), Fleur Power, and Instant Chic  comparison.


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Jun 4, 2010)

Hipness blush, Sweet & Punchy e/s, Sand & Sun e/s, Firecracker e/s, Beachbound l/s, Flurry of Fun l/g, Easy Lounger l/s (forgot to swatch Shimmermoss!)


----------



## ButterflyDior77 (Jun 6, 2010)

Pictures of :
Lazy Day Lipstick
Splashing Lipgloss
To the beach bronzing oil (compared with fix plus size)
Hipness blush


----------



## ButterflyDior77 (Jun 7, 2010)

I finally got the last of my "To the Beach" order. 

Beach Bronze cream
Life's a breeze liner 
Life's a breeze liner swatched 4 times
Life's a breeze liner filled on light pigmented lips


----------



## Half N Half (Jun 7, 2010)

Beachbound & Thrills







Flurry Of Fun







Temperature Rising







Get-Away Bronze







Get-Away Bronze, Thrills, Beachbound, Flurry Of Fun, Temperature Rising swatched on hand







Temperature Rising, Beachbound & Flurry Of Fun on lips







Thrills on lips


----------



## Half N Half (Jun 11, 2010)

Firecracker







Swatched next to Coral Crepe Paint Pot


----------



## AllThingsGirly (Jun 13, 2010)

*click to enlarge*

marine life high-light powder







shimmermoss eyeshadow


----------



## lara (Jun 25, 2010)

*Marine Life*





*Marine Life*





*Marine Life* - clockwise from top: gold overspray, pale pink base, coral base.


----------



## hil34 (Jul 10, 2010)

hipness on left, pink rebel lustre drops blended out a little on right


----------



## Binni (Jul 11, 2010)

Flurry of Fun


----------

